# 03 tranny problem



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

*03 tranny problem *edit*(not the tranny anymore!!)*

ok, one of my best friends lives on maryland, and bougfht an 03 spec cause he liked my 02 so much... 

today he gets too his car and there is a pool of some kind of oil underneath the car, he dosent know what and i cant see it so i have no idea. he gets in the car, and after he puts the car in gear, it dosent evan budge an inch, but the tach AND speedo register normally, both rising with engine revs. He says he can also put the car in gear without putting down the clutch while the car is running...

ANY IDEAS???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tranny fluid isn't black..........................so if it's black, its regular motor oil.


oh, and when it's cold, sometimes it's very difficult to put a car in gear...depending on the tranny fluid.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

chimmike said:


> tranny fluid isn't black..........................so if it's black, its regular motor oil.
> 
> 
> oh, and when it's cold, sometimes it's very difficult to put a car in gear...depending on the tranny fluid.



Yeh, I know mine is a pain most of the time in the mornings.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, found out the problem... someone hit his passanger wheel and snalled the axle, didnt see the damage till after he freaked out and called me... im thinking the oit he sal was fluid from the differential where the axle broke, tore up a lot of nasty stuff under there,,, hit and run i think... sux for himmm


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

damn, that sucks. Some people are asses.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

way2low said:


> damn, that sucks. Some people are asses.



no shit, he bought the car in may or june, someone (a truck with a hicth it looked like) hit his hood and cracked a headlight within 2 weeks, before he got around to having that fixed someone outside a bar clipped his rear door and quarterpanal and chipped his taillight... he got those fixed and now this... all 3 hit and runs 

:banhump: hes getting railed


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so at first, when he saw the puddle, he didn't look around the car till like hours later?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> so at first, when he saw the puddle, he didn't look around the car till like hours later?


got in, car didnt move, got out, noticed a bit of oil unber the car, freaked out called me, noticed the whole axle thing about 3 min later... i didnt hear about that for about 2 hrs, i was tALKING TO HIM ON THE PHONE, NEXT TIME WE TALKED HE EXPLAINED EVERYTHING, I POSTED NEXT TIME I WAS ONLINE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol


:thumbup:


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

well, hope everything works out for him and he finds some better luck regarding everyone having it out for his car.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

did the axel seal break where the axel broke, its hard to imagine it breaking, I would think the CV would break before the axel would break at the tranny. WoW!

Chris 92 classic, 03 SE-R


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sunnysentra said:


> did the axel seal break where the axel broke, its hard to imagine it breaking, I would think the CV would break before the axel would break at the tranny. WoW!
> 
> Chris 92 classic, 03 SE-R


 not exactly sure... damage estimate is 2300 with no cosmetic damage cept for the wheel. i havent seen the car, im 400 miles away, just phone conversations, ill give a full report ...

what happened ( i think) is he was parked on a slight incline against a curb, with his front drivers wheel turned against the curb,i think a duelly truch hit the passanger wheel wich would have been sticking out 7 inches or so, and the other wheel was braced against the curb, so snap! the reason i think this is there is no other cosmetic damage, no fenders or the pass mirror, so whatever hit the wheel was lower then the mirror, so i think its a duelly pick up or something else low and wide. from what he tells me it was a pretty narrow street


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> lol
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Your an Asshole, laugh at the damage to someone elses car... why don't you bitch again about people hoping your car blows up? 
publicly, i will say i hope it does while your in it you prick

dont put your unwanted asshole opinion out where absolutely no one wants it

F'Ck OFF!

or you can always bitch about NF.com on other forums!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> Your an Asshole, laugh at the damage to someone elses car... why don't you bitch again about people hoping your car blows up?
> !



actually, I can laugh, ******. See....... last month I was driving on the FL turnpike doing 75mph in heavy traffic..........a suburban in front of me kicked up a 4 ft chunk of semi retread from the road.....destroyed my hood and windshield which shot glass all over the passenger seat and back seat......had it hit 6 inches closer to the drivers side, I would have gotten blinded from the glass, and probably died. 

So yeah, I can laugh :dumbass: , because I nearly died due to a 4ft piece of rubber. At least your lil buddy wasn't in his car when someone hit it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, and here are pics:
























^^^^ The spot on the seat where there wasn't any glass was where my Hamster cage was. It had a ton of glass in it. I had to clean it out that night.













Those were all taken 2 hours after the incident occurred. I pulled over after it happened to check the damage. Still had to drive another 20 miles with a windshield that was held together by the plastic between the panes of glass and a hood that I was worried might fly up at any time. Good stuff.

so when you bitch at me about laughing about that accident.....think again. Worse things could have happened.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, and by the way, the " LOL" and :thumbup: were in response to your jackass attitude, not to what happened to your pal.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your fucking accident has nothing to do with laughing at others misfortune, so you got into an accident, that means you laugh at everyone else??? fuck you mister high and fuckinh mighty too bad that chunk wasnt closer, i wouldnt have to read yor shit, go bitch about NF on sr20 you cock sucker


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Keep up the maturity kiddo. And like I said, I wasn't laughing at your "homeboy" I was laughing at your asshat response.


and no, I'll go over to SR20 forum and post this so everyone can have a GOOD LAUGH AT YOU! :dumbass:


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

no flame wars please...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> Your an Asshole, laugh at the damage to someone elses car... why don't you bitch again about people hoping your car blows up?
> publicly, i will say i hope it does while your in it you prick
> 
> dont put your unwanted asshole opinion out where absolutely no one wants it
> ...


Was this really needed? Mike didnt say anything bad.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Keep up the maturity kiddo. And like I said, I wasn't laughing at your "homeboy" I was laughing at your asshat response.
> 
> 
> and no, I'll go over to SR20 forum and post this so everyone can have a GOOD LAUGH AT YOU! :dumbass:


and can't you let this go?...


----------

